# A special St Patrick's day gift from Emma!



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

And it is a.....

Girl!!

So excited! After waiting FOREVER for Emma to have her first heat cycle, we finally have this precious little puppy! She was the only pup and boy, is she going to be spoiled. 

Dad is 
GCH Million Question of Marquess (Andrew)
Mom is
GCH Bellarata's Glee By Design (Emma) 

So you can imagine how excited Marina is about this little pup! She is just a couple hours old and she already has high hopes for little pup for the Junior Showmanship ring :aktion033:

In the mean time though... I should probably share Marina's newest Junior Showmanship dog...










Chatterbox Dream a Little Dream aka Lili


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

:tender:She is so adorable!!! Oh my goodness! Congrats on the precious puppy :wub: What a wonderful little gift


----------



## Critterkrazy (Jan 17, 2007)

Oh huge congrats on Emma's baby pup. Gosh I just love Emma. I can imagine how excited Marina is. Btw, the Tzu is gorgeous. So does this mean sweet little Lucy is retiring from Juniors?


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

Oh my gosh! What a tiny little baby...so cute how exciting!!And wow the other is beautiful!


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

I am so totally excited for you and Marina and Emma! Finally!!!! And I am sure this one is going to be gorgeous, not only are her sire and dam gorgeous, they are so similar in type and so this baby should come out just as gorgeous.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I commented on FB, but i had to comment again on how beautiful the little girl is! Lili is another beautiful girl, i can't wait to hear how her and Marina do in the ring. :wub:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I should probably 'introduce' emma for the newer people to the forum!

Emma is a puppy we bred that my then 11 yr old daughter Marina showed and finished to both championship (by 12 mos) and Grand Championship (by 15 months) She also showed her at the 2010 Eukanuba Championship where they won Best opposite of sex and Best Bred by Exhibitor. Marina also showed Emma at Westminster 2011. 










Emma at the hotel before Westminster










And her haircut the day after we got back from New York!

So Emma is a very special dog to us, not to mention she is the SWEETEST maltese ever. 

Andrew (dad) is a sweetheart that was given to us and that Marina showed and he finished as a top 10 maltese in the country last year. She also got his grand championship on him so this is a very special puppy for her!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Wooo Hooo!! Truffy is finally an Auntie!! She is already gorgeous! Congrats on your new future Grand Champion. She is going to need and Irish themed name I think!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Stacy and Marina -- I'm sooooooooooooooooo happy for you. Emma has a baby -- that is just too special. I hope that this wonderful baby is everything you've hoped for. Andrew is such a beautiful boy and, you know how special I think Emma is.

Can't wait to see what Marina decides to name this precious girl.

And Marina -- how are you doing with that Shih Tzu top knot? If you've any doubts -- watch Luke and his wife. Luke is the KING of Shih Tzu top knots. LOL

And for the newer SM Members, I can still remember when little Emma and little Truffles were born, and it seems like only yesterday.


----------



## reanut1379 (Oct 10, 2011)

She's adorable! I can't wait to watch her grow up here on SM. And since she's an only pup, I know she's going to be extra spoiled.


----------



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

Wow


Congrats to you.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Stacy, I am so happy for you!! Emma and Andrew are two very special show dogs - I know their daughter will be unstoppable when it's her turn to be in the ring! I can't wait to watch her grow.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Big congratulations to Papa, Mama & Stacy & Marina! I do love both of those babies & can't wait to see how this off-spring turns out! Gee, it must feel funny to have only one pup Stacy?


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

How exciting Stacy!! Congrats!!
I am looking forward to watch this little one grow.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

What a sweet, precious, innocent , little baby! Congratulations!!!Another rising star!!!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Stacy and Marina - congratulations!!! What a very special little baby from two very special parents!!!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Oh, what a sweet baby!:wub: Congrats!!:wub::wub:


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Oh how exciting...congratulations. How's Mama doing?


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Wow, congratulations on the new puppy. And congrats about Lili too, she is a beauty. Jodi's best pal is a shih tzu.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:chili::chili::chili: OH BABY :chili::chili::chili:
Congrats to all of you, Stacy. I'm sure she'll be incredible having met both parents, how could she not? So thinkin' of any names yet? Maybe a tip o' the hat to an Irish name in honor of St. Patty's day being her b'day?
Marina must be thrilled. Give her hugs from me.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I am so happy for you Stacy :biggrin: what a little doll. You deserve the best :tender:


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

Puppies are a gift from heaven! Congratulations!!!


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

All your precious babies are just adorable!! Congrats on the new puppy!! I look forward to seeing the puppy growing up and becoming a Grand Champion!!

BTW, Lili is the sweetest looking shih tzu I ever saw!!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

OMG OMG OMG!!!!!!!!!! YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Emma and Andrew are both so sweet and beautiful and this baby should be nothing less :-D So happy that the pup is healthy so far! How is Emma doing as a mommy? It's awesome to see you and Marina bond and share such special experiences through these special pups  She is quite talented for such a young gal! keep it up, marina!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Grace'sMom said:


> :tender:She is so adorable!!! Oh my goodness! Congrats on the precious puppy :wub: What a wonderful little gift


She's a fat, sassy little thing already!



Critterkrazy said:


> Oh huge congrats on Emma's baby pup. Gosh I just love Emma. I can imagine how excited Marina is. Btw, the Tzu is gorgeous. So does this mean sweet little Lucy is retiring from Juniors?


Not sure if Lucy will be 'retired' or just taking a break. Her Tzu is happy happy happy girl and their first show is coming up in a few weeks. Should be interesting!



*Missy* said:


> Oh my gosh! What a tiny little baby...so cute how exciting!!And wow the other is beautiful!





CloudClan said:


> I am so totally excited for you and Marina and Emma! Finally!!!! And I am sure this one is going to be gorgeous, not only are her sire and dam gorgeous, they are so similar in type and so this baby should come out just as gorgeous.


Thank you! And thank you for being there with me during this looong process, LOL!!



mysugarbears said:


> I commented on FB, but i had to comment again on how beautiful the little girl is! Lili is another beautiful girl, i can't wait to hear how her and Marina do in the ring. :wub:


oh thank you! Now just hope the bite and every thing else holds...


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Adorable ...congrats


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

How on earth did I miss this until now? How absolutely adorable. Earlier, as I was reading through the posts, I wished you had put up a picture of Emma...then you did. Yay! Huge congratulations on your gorgeous babies...and the wonderful career Marina has.

If you haven't decided on a name, my suggestion is Pot O' Gold. Call name would be Goldy not Potty.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

oh Stacy:wub::wub: that first picture is just soooooo precious:smootch::tender:
:wub:Emma's a mommy:wub:, gosh where has time gone


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

bellaratamaltese said:


> And it is a.....
> 
> Girl!!
> 
> ...


Dear heaven above, she is precious!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Aww, double congrats!!!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Your new baby is absolutely precious!!!!!!:wub:
Marina, you keep going girl, you are incredible!!!:aktion033::chili: and what are you going to name your new baby girl?


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Stacy, a huge congrats to you on the beautiful new baby girl! Of course, Emma and Andrew are both so gorgeous, their puppy will be just as amazing, I just know it! Congrats!!! I'm excited to watch her grow up through your pictures and stories! 

And congrats also on Marina's new Shih Tzu...she is one of the most beautiful tzus I have ever seen!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

WOW! Congratulations, Emma, Marina and Stacy (and Andrew - can't leave the dad out). This is such great news. I'm sure Marina must be so excited knowing how much work she has put into both Emma and Andrew. Like we always say, you must be so proud, but you also deserve the best mom award cause you have guided Marina so nicely throughout the years. Congratulations once again!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

You are so blessed Stacy!!!!! A beautiful baby girl!!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats to you and to 1st time Mommy Emma!!!! Just darling!


----------



## Coopersmom (Mar 21, 2012)

Hi everyone! This is my 2 yo. Cooper. Nice to meet everyone


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I don't think Marina is going to give up that little girl. She is going to keep her all for herself. 
View attachment 101324


----------

